# Killer sharks.. stay out of the ocean !!!!! *IMPORTANT*



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

> *WA Government to spend $14m to reduce shark attack risk after fatalities*
> 
> 
> > There have been four fatal shark attacks in WA since August last year.
> ...



Please, calling out to all parents, DO NOT let your children swim at the beach, now that you are aware please.. its so simple to deny them this pleasure, to prevent the small chance of fatality !!!

Not convinced.. need some unrelated scary images to help ?


----------



## longqi (Nov 15, 2011)

Do we another sign and photos saying?

KILLER CARS
STAY AT HOME FOREVER

KILLER BEES
STAY AWAY FROM THE GARDEN

Much higher risk of many other kinds of death

We can only do our best
Usually that is enough


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

It's worse when you see snails swimming in the ocean with the sharks!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharks are amazing creatures to watch. Highly recommend going shark diving. People need to understand it's a risk they take going into the water.


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

longqi ... well put, now im terrified ... checking online suppliers for bulk cotton wool right now ! :|



slim6y said:


> It's worse when you see snails swimming in the ocean with the sharks!








all hope is lost !!!!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 15, 2011)

How do you know where to wash where the snail trail has been if they're in the water?

Does that mean we should stop swimming in all water ways - and maybe avoid puddles?

What if its raining - do we need to avoid the gutters and in fact any footpath where trails have become invisible due to rain? What if sharks swim up the stormwater drains, they can do that you know?


----------



## jacks-pythons (Nov 15, 2011)

sharks are like dogs, they only bite when you touch there private parts.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 15, 2011)

jacks-pythons said:


> sharks are like dogs, they only bite when you touch there private parts.


What?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am pretty sure most shark attack victims weren't fondling the shark.


----------



## Wally (Nov 15, 2011)

jacks-pythons said:


> sharks are like dogs, they only bite when you touch there private parts.



That beats any of HonestPirate's signatures hands down.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 15, 2011)

I think everyone has missed the point.
















The snails are in the water...Water is death...Drink alcohol


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

... EXACTLY ... do NOT even get me started on Cryptosporidium!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't swim in the water, fish have sex in it. Just saying.


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Don't swim in the water, fish have sex in it. Just saying.



What a filthy world we live in!!


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Nov 15, 2011)

When your in the water your a sharks victim... If they choose to attack your chances are EXTREMELY slim!!!


----------



## starr9 (Nov 15, 2011)

You dont even want to know what coral gets up to when they reproduce!!


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Reptile_Maniac said:


> When your in the water your a sharks victim... If they choose to attack your chances are EXTREMELY slim!!!



Its true.... sometimes they try to attack the fish i tie to myself :lol: i just poke them a bit.



starr9 said:


> You dont even want to know what coral gets up to when they reproduce!!



Yeah its nasty... one thing i dont miss about living in coastal QLD..


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2011)

Its a good thing they'll only attack up until april the 28th


----------



## Xcell (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Its a good thing they'll only attack up until april the 28th



Yea thats a massive relief. Its gonna be a hot summer


----------



## Australis (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Its a good thing they'll only attack up until april the 28th



Exactly.. if only snails worked on calenders


----------



## D3pro (Nov 15, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Its a good thing they'll only attack up until april the 28th



must be a shark holiday... after working 24/7 as a mean man killing machine even you would want to take a break... maybe go to Hawaii with the family, i herd the locals taste great there


----------



## hypochondroac (Nov 15, 2011)

What a crap world.


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Nov 15, 2011)

I've eaten a bit of shark before. It wouldn't be fair to complain if one decided it wanted to try some of me.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

Sir_Hiss said:


> I've eaten a bit of shark before. It wouldn't be fair to complain if one decided it wanted to try some of me.



From what I understand, we may go 'fishing', well, it appears that sharks are now going 'humaning'. 

I'm guessing it's only a matter of time before they bait us. They'll put chocolate cake, hamburgers, french fries, you name it, on the beaches. Fat people will be the first to go. They'll see the food and chase after it (albeit slowly) into the waves. Then... WHAMMO! 

Well, perhaps not that sound... More a fat munching sound. The shark will devour them.

It's not that far fetched really. Especially when you think about the 0.0005% chance of other things occurring!


----------



## wokka (Nov 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> From what I understand, we may go 'fishing', well, it appears that sharks are now going 'humaning'.
> 
> I'm guessing it's only a matter of time before they bait us. They'll put chocolate cake, hamburgers, french fries, you name it, on the beaches. Fat people will be the first to go. They'll see the food and chase after it (albeit slowly) into the waves. Then... WHAMMO!
> 
> ...


That will be the beginning of overweight sharks and the demise of the species. macdonalds will triumph again!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

wokka said:


> That will be the beginning of overweight sharks and the demise of the species. macdonalds will triumph again!



It hasn't been the end of our species - so I guess sharks will adapt with their new found extreme weight.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> From what I understand, we may go 'fishing', well, it appears that sharks are now going 'humaning'.
> 
> I'm guessing it's only a matter of time before they bait us. They'll put chocolate cake, hamburgers, french fries, you name it, on the beaches. Fat people will be the first to go. They'll see the food and chase after it (albeit slowly) into the waves. Then... WHAMMO!
> 
> ...



My first belly laugh for the day ..... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 16, 2011)

Screw being safe. I'm buying a motorcycle.


----------



## Recharge (Nov 16, 2011)

who need terrorists when we have the Government, news papers and advertising gurus?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

Recharge said:


> who need terrorists when we have the Government, news papers and advertising gurus?



Channel 7 is the Television equivalent of the 'Dirty Bomb'!


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 16, 2011)

D3pro said:


> must be a shark holiday... after working 24/7 as a mean man killing machine even you would want to take a break... maybe go to Hawaii with the family, i herd the locals taste great there


 yeah its the sharks RDO


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Channel 7 is the Television equivalent of the 'Dirty Bomb'!



Add ACA and Entertainment Tonight to that lol.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 16, 2011)

Male Blue Whales when mating ejaculate around 1000lt of sperm and only 10% of it actually reaches its mate.
So next time you say that the ocean tastes salty, now you know the reason why.....:lol:

Just about every time I go for a surf I see sharks down my way.
Doesn't help there's a lake and river enterance and a local population of bronzies


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 16, 2011)

Might get hammered for this but its an opinion.
Understandably I do see where they are comming from. Some tigers, great whites and other species are classified as "rogue" sharks. Personally more tracking needs to be done to determine certain movements. Might not always be right but majoritiy win's and with the most recent 3 deaths in W.A over such a short period there may be an issue at hand.
In saying that common sense also needs to play a part. Swimming 350m out or diving 500m out in the depths, there are a few more risks then swimming 20m from the shore.
Oh well what ever happens happens I suppose.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm naked right now!


----------



## Wally (Nov 16, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> I'm naked right now!



You'd be hard to spot in the water then wouldn't you?


----------



## K3nny (Nov 16, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Male Blue Whales when mating ejaculate around 1000lt of sperm and only 10% of it actually reaches its mate.
> So next time you say that the ocean tastes salty, now you know the reason why.....:lol:



sooo.... explain how do you know sperm tastes salty? :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

If blue whales ejaculate 1,000L of semen... 

How much do sperm whales ejaculate?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 16, 2011)

K3nny said:


> sooo.... explain how do you know sperm tastes salty? :lol:


whale sperm is all through the ocean 
can't say I haven't drunk my fair share of ocean water....hahaha

nice try though K3nny haha


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

wanna know why the sea tastes salty??? whale semen!!! there now you'll never go in the ocean again!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Male Blue Whales when mating ejaculate around 1000lt of sperm and only 10% of it actually reaches its mate.
> So next time you say that the ocean tastes salty, now you know the reason why.....:lol:





Defective said:


> wanna know why the sea tastes salty??? whale semen!!! there now you'll never go in the ocean again!



Is there a chance, Defective, that you've not read through this entire thread?


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

quite possibly slim...it was an after thought....something that i remember from a few years back and was like BAM!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

Defective said:


> quite possibly slim...it was an after thought....something that i remember from a few years back and was like BAM!



So - do you know why the ocean is green?

Because the sea weed.....


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 16, 2011)

why's the ocean blue in my area then?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> why's the ocean blue in my area then?



I can only but guess... And I'd have to say Syphilis...


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 16, 2011)

Reptile_Maniac said:


> When your in the water your a sharks victim... If they choose to attack your chances are EXTREMELY slim!!!



its actually the opposite =] many shark species, predominately great whites, feel things with their mouth as they are extremely curious. There are far more people that sharks are just curious about and kind of feel with their mouth to see what it is. Problem is the massive razor sharp teeth in its mouth which equals a bite =/ i cant remember the exact figure but there are far more people 'bitten' by sharks then actually attacked and consumed by them with (in most cases) the cause of death being blood loss from bites. Of course there are some sharks like bull sharks, that do outwardly attack people but they are the minority! 

i went cageless shark diving a couple of months back =] they are so amazing!

everyone just needs to watch the movie sharkwater


----------



## mcbuggsy (Nov 16, 2011)

I've just cracked up all the girls in my office by telling them about the salty taste.......now they think I am a sicko, but really.it's all your fault you people.............


----------



## Tristan (Nov 16, 2011)

i think this pretty much sums it up

Things That Kill You More Than Sharks - StumbleUpon


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 16, 2011)

Tristan said:


> i think this pretty much sums it up
> 
> Things That Kill You More Than Sharks - StumbleUpon



Ant's kill 30 people annually! Anyone got today tonights contact details :lol:


----------



## Australis (Nov 16, 2011)

Tristan said:


> i think this pretty much sums it up
> 
> Things That Kill You More Than Sharks - StumbleUpon



Great example! vending machines... LOCK UP YOUR KIDDIES


----------



## Defective (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL vending machines and obesity go hand in hand!!


----------



## Poggle (Nov 16, 2011)

hehe hehe hehe ... sorry but i have an interesting theory.... ( we go in the ocean, sharks live in the ocean, they have big teeth, we are a good meat source) Food chain is a big thing. Also we are talking about being concerned about sharks, look at all these other things out there that can kill people. "Did you know 6 people die every year testing if a 9volt battery works on their tongue"?

Also we are playing with our lives really..... Cmon we are herp people! How many people on here have vens or crocs?? No different then playing in water, why do we do it you may ask? It is who we are.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 16, 2011)

I cut my teeth wrestling smoothhounds and tope, in the Thames Estuary as a kid, so the Ocean here holds little fear for me...


----------



## Heelssss (Nov 16, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Don't swim in the water, fish have sex in it. Just saying.


lol too funny


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2011)

Poggle said:


> Also we are talking about being concerned about sharks, look at all these other things out there that can kill people. "Did you know 6 people die every year testing if a 9volt battery works on their tongue"?



Hey Poggle - what is it that kills the people testing the 9 Volt batteries? Is it the current that passes through the tongue, through the muscular system into the heart, stopping the heart?

Or... Is it the fact that the 9V is enough to stimulate a part of the brain that sets of a bunch of synapses nerves which in turn causes a seizure and ultimately a heart attack?

Or, is it the fact that the people testing these batteries have also consumed snails in the past 24 hours?

Or.... Do these people test the batteries in the ocean? Thus the current from the 9V battery is increased because of the high concentration of salts in the water which act as a conductor, which in turn attracts a shark, which in turn eats the person testing the battery on their tongue?

Or.... Are you messing with us....?


----------

